
Techmate (YC S16) Provides Ongoing Home Tech Support - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/techmate/
======
ginkgotree
Hey everyone - founder of Techmate here. Happy to answer any questions!

------
johnnymodestep
Techmate rules!

